# Which leisure battery



## JohnClimber (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm sure it's been done so sorry to ask again.

My new (old) campervan's leisure battery is dead and won't take charge for the battery charger (which I know works).

Please can you advise on the following?

Is there anyway to bring it the flat battery back to life?

If not what battery should I buy to run led lights, water pump and phone charger sockets for up to 3 winter nights away please?


----------



## shawbags (Nov 4, 2017)

I've got a Numax cob 110 amp , I've had it approximately 4 years and it's still holding charge as well as the day I bought it , it was £90 and I would recommend it .


----------



## shawbags (Nov 4, 2017)

That was numax cxv


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 4, 2017)

If you can get them in 2     6vTrojan t105.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Check out the NCC battery  web site  all the information you need ,except prices .you op dose not mention heating  or TV  if so any leisure battery should be OK for  your modest requirements,


----------



## iampatman (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi there,

Some information here which may be of interest -

Battery Technology Advances mean big savings and better batteries for Caravans/Motorhomes

Pat


----------



## shawbags (Nov 4, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Hmmmm !



What ? Lol


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 4, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> Check out the NCC battery  web site  all the information you need ,except prices .you op dose not mention heating  or TV  if so any leisure battery should be OK for  your modest requirements,



The van is to escape the TV ;-)
And the heating will be done by a 2kw diesel heater which I'm having fitted on the 25th.
So it's just for lights and phone charging, the fridge can run off the gas.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 4, 2017)

It's Varta Leisure LDF 110A x 2 for me. Because they can do double duty 
as starters should the need arise, and x 2 to run in series due to the van 
running @ 24v.


----------



## witzend (Nov 4, 2017)

Heres some advice Leisure Battery

My personal choice for a battery would be Numax good and not paying for a brand name Possibly your diesel heater will have a electric Fan


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Interesting what heater are you having fitted .


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 4, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> Interesting what heater are you having fitted .



Thanks for all your help.

Rather than go off topic I've messaged you Molly with my heater


----------



## peter palance (Nov 5, 2017)

*look in halfords*



JohnClimber said:


> I'm sure it's been done so sorry to ask again.
> 
> My new (old) campervan's leisure battery is dead and won't take charge for the battery charger (which I know works).
> 
> ...



i went to halfords and go 2 x110 with 2 or 3 or 5 year garanty  have alook  mybe not for you ok     pj


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks all.

Another spanner in the works for you to help me on is that we will only be on electric hook up to charge the battery when at home we will be 100% weekend wild camping in the van.

So am I right in thinking an AGM battery would be best as mentioned in the video link.

I am thinking of 100 watt solar set to charge the battery through the week as well, if I do which is the best type of batter to top up this way as well please?


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 5, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> You haven't said what type of heater you are going to use as that could well be your biggest power use



Sorry. It's going to be a 2kw diesel heater like they have in truck cabs. So working off the main battery and using fuel for then diesel tank. So it won't affect this battery.

I've realised that the van does not have a split charger so is separate to the main engine and charging (bloody silly set up)
So I'm thinking solar as well as home plug in charge up.

Does this look ok? Advanced XD31 Dual Purpose Leisure Battery | ABS Batteries


----------



## maingate (Nov 5, 2017)

My 100W solar panel does a good job of keeping my 2 Leisure and engine battery charged during Winter when not in use. If there is a succession of dull cloudy days then I may need to hook it up to the Mains supply. I check the voltage reading regularly.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 5, 2017)

The Varta LDF series are a hybrid leisure/starter. That's what Varta state,
I believe them or at least I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, time will tell.
My starters are Varta Silver matched for size. Should the van not 
start one fateful  crispy morning I know  I can swop for the leisure Vartas
to start her. Gives me a warm all over glow knowing that!


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 5, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> You need to tell us how you intend using your van as in will you be moving every day or staying parked up ,will you be using the heater a lot of braving the cold .



As much help as possible please keep it coming, everyone has to start somewhere and I'm here at the bottom.

Our plan
We will be wild camping every other weekend driving about an hour or 2 from home and driving around a bit in the daytime if it's a 2 nighter trip. We won't be near any electric hook up.
It will be parked at home in the week so can be charged up from the mains without any problems.

The front of the van is a normal van and I was hoping to run the night heater 2kW Diesel air heater off the vans normal battery.  (I'll call the company who's fitting it for their advice tomorrow)

There is a fridge in the rear but that can run off gas as well as the battery.

The only other things running in the back of the camper will be LED lights and a cigarette socket for phone charging.

I look forward to your help


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 5, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Firstly, you will definitely regret trying to run the diesel heater off the van's battery. It will flatten the battery, so be sure to carry a good pair of jump leads. And it will soon ruin the battery.
> 
> Diesel heaters use a lot of power to start up, and a fair bit all the time they are running. Just to make things worse, they tend to switch on and off to keep an even temperature, so the 12v consumption is even higher. And although they may seem OK in the daytime, in the dead of night they are incredibly noisy. Think again, that's my advice.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help, I thought diesel heaters used very little power :rolleyes2:

Which heater can I run safely off the gas on the confined space and which is thermostatically controlled please?
Edit - Wouldn't a Propex style heater use as much batter power as the diesel one i was thinking about?

Cheer for the fridge help


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 5, 2017)

We have always wild camped and for the last 30years or so have insisted our vans had an Eberspacher we have never had a flat battery, our current van only has a 85ah battery never been flat we use van all year round plus it's our only transport.
When wild camping if in any doubt run the engine while starting the Eber the slightly higher start up current will be catered  for by the alternator.
A few years ago I bought an extra silencer and an intake air silencer these I have moved on to our newer vans they have been on half a dozen now so a good buy.
They are probably the best and quickest heater on the market for your type of van.

Out of all the heaters available I reckon the Eber the best buy plus on a PVC you carry limited gas unless you have a underlying refills tank so no wasting of a limited gas supply.

Alf




JohnClimber said:


> As much help as possible please keep it coming, everyone has to start somewhere and I'm here at the bottom.
> 
> Our plan
> We will be wild camping every other weekend driving about an hour or 2 from home and driving around a bit in the daytime if it's a 2 nighter trip. We won't be near any electric hook up.
> ...


----------



## alwaysared (Nov 5, 2017)

Alf said:


> We have always wild camped and for the last 30years or so have insisted our vans had an Eberspacher we have never had a flat battery, our current van only has a 85ah battery never been flat we use van all year round plus it's our only transport.
> Alf



I don't think anyone is doubting how good Eberspacher heaters are, Hairydog is just pointing out that running them from the vehicles main battery is not the best idea, I assume yours is connected to the leisure battery like most gas heaters are.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Byronic (Nov 5, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Stop licking the terminals and it should stop :lol-049:



A warm glow, why should I want it to stop? Luvverly I tell you
100W of resistance and I'm in my element, pun intended!


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 5, 2017)

As said the fridge only runs on 12v when the engine is running. As Alf says get silencers fitted to the heater and wired to leisure battery. It looks the same as a Eberspacher or Webasto heater which can be mounted under the van making them a lot quieter inside. Ours was mounted outside under the van and was not a moments trouble.


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 5, 2017)

That's good to know about the diesel heaters.
So which battery size do I need for 2 to 3 nights wild camping, LED lights and a diesel heater please?

Would this one be up to the job that I require please?
ADVANCED XD31 DUAL PURPOSE LEISURE BATTERY
Advanced XD31 Dual Purpose Leisure Battery | ABS Batteries


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 5, 2017)

Just had an idea. :banana:

This week I'm getting a new and correctly sized van battery (the one in there now doesn't fit in it's void correctly )
So I'll have a working van starter type battery spare, I guess could fit this under or behind the passenger seat connected to the main battery with a splitter of some sort and I can have this set up just for the diesel heater.

The single leisure battery that I'm after now simply just run the LED's and charger outlet in the back of the campervan.

Could this work? (with the right connections)


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 5, 2017)

Get a split charger fitted to charge the leisure battery run the Eberspacher from that  if everything works ok think about increasing your battery capacity.
If you and your wife are satisfied you are to camp all year round consider having a battery to battery charger. Leave the solar till last.


Alf



JohnClimber said:


> That's good to know about the diesel heaters.
> So which battery size do I need for 2 to 3 nights wild camping, LED lights and a diesel heater please?
> 
> Would this one be up to the job that I require please?
> ...


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 5, 2017)

Alf said:


> Get a split charger fitted to charge the leisure battery run the Eberspacher from that  if everything works ok think about increasing your battery capacity.
> If you and your wife are satisfied you are to camp all year round consider having a battery to battery charger. Leave the solar till last.
> 
> 
> Alf



Thanks Alf.
Does this split charge kit look ok for the novice?
Medium Duty Ready Made Kits : 3mtr Medium Duty Split Charge Kit with 12V M-Power 140amp VSR + 70amp Ready Made Leads


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 5, 2017)

What year is your van do you have a smart alternator only then can your questions be answered this is why more detail in your profile can help with any questions you might ask on the forum.

Alf




JohnClimber said:


> Thanks Alf.
> Does this split charge kit look ok for the novice?
> Medium Duty Ready Made Kits : 3mtr Medium Duty Split Charge Kit with 12V M-Power 140amp VSR + 70amp Ready Made Leads


----------



## JohnClimber (Nov 5, 2017)

Alf said:


> What year is your van do you have a smart alternator only then can your questions be answered this is why more detail in your profile can help with any questions you might ask on the forum.
> 
> Alf



New here sorry.

It's a 2008 Peugeot Boxer LWB.
Does this have a smart alternator?
If so how do I make the most of it please?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ask Trev or Phil

Alf



JohnClimber said:


> New here sorry.
> 
> It's a 2008 Peugeot Boxer LWB.
> Does this have a smart alternator?
> If so how do I make the most of it please?


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 6, 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> That's good to know about the diesel heaters.
> So which battery size do I need for 2 to 3 nights wild camping, LED lights and a diesel heater please?
> 
> Would this one be up to the job that I require please?
> ...


I think that would be a good choice  .


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 6, 2017)

hairydog said:


> It depends on whether it is Euro 5 or Euro 6. If it is only Euro 4 (which most 2008 vehicles are) it won't have a smart alternator, thank goodness.
> You don't need to waste money on a Voltage Sensitive Relay. The van will already have a split charge relay if it is a camper van. Having two split charge relays will provide no benefit, and voltage sensitive ones are more expensive and less reliable than the normal sort. The only difference is that the normal sort need a little more wiring in. If you don't already have a split charge relay, you can buy one for under a fiver.


. Don't worry about smart alternator at this stage ,some work fine with leisure battery some don't ,my Citrone did not .if you think you have an issue get a plug in volt meter from eBay for a couple of Quid then you can watch the engine voltage as you drive .my Citrone read between 11.9 to 15 volts when driving ,


----------



## mike w (Nov 6, 2017)

I bought a 110 a/hour from Eurocarparts,there own brand.  price was OK, although thier discounts change week by week..
Where I came unstuck, its that the terminals were in the middle of the battery, great for universal fitment but not if your battery compartment is tapered!


----------



## sherpa (May 4, 2018)

*Alpha batteries discount reference*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> If you are only buying one battery to start with I would probably go for a banner energy bull but as others have said if you can go for 2 x Trojan t105 6 volt
> Make sure you can charge from van with a split charger or battery to battery charger depending on your budget



Can someone give me the discount code for Alpha batteries. Thank you


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 4, 2018)

Hi ya,
I ‘Believe’ that you just phone them & give your card membership number,
Try it anyway matey


----------



## trevskoda (May 4, 2018)

If buying a battery go for  bosch/varta silver frame every time,cost about £110 for a 110ah unit,as others say if standard alt use a 5 bucks relay rated at 200ah which will have big battery terms.


----------

